# Highway Tolls



## QuantumRiff (May 31, 2015)

Next Fall, I am planning a trip from WI down to Disney World.

While I have gone many places west, I have not yet gone south, and never hit a toll road with the trailier. I do have an iPass that has both our family minivan and my truck on it. (I drive down to CHI from time to time for work/play, but never with the trailer) Is there anything I need to do/consider when taking toll roads with an iPass? I seem to remember the costs being per axle. Will the iPass work in Florida? I have only been there once 10 years ago, but I seem to remember the toll booths in FL are located approximately every time you finally get back up to highway speed again


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

When we went to Disney a couple of years ago, our iPass worked in Florida. The loop sensors in the roadway can detect how many axles cross over the sensor for each vehicle. It has correctly calculated our tolls for the 10+ years that I have been towing around Illinois and Indiana. If you log onto the iPass website, you can add the license plate of each vehicle that can use the iPass as well at the trailer. Be sure to do that in case they system fails to read you going through the sensor. They will look up the trailer plate and charge the iPass accordingly. Also, iPass tolls are half the cost of the cash price for tolls. In Illinois, you are able to use the 'open road toll lanes' and do not need to stop at any toll booths.


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

I use an Ohio EZPass. It works fine in Ohio, and collects the correct toll when pulling my trailer. Same with Indiana, IL, PA and MA. However, when on the NY Thruway, it did not catch the number of axles I had. I was charged the regular passenger car rate. Waited a while to see what might happen, and nothing did. According to the NY web site, it should have captured the axles just like the other states.

I have registered the plates of both my truck and trailer with Ohio EZ Pass.

However, Florida is not hooked up with the EZ Pass system. You need to have an IPass from any state, or a SunPass from FL for the FL toll roads.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

H2oSprayer said:


> When we went to Disney a couple of years ago, our iPass worked in Florida. The loop sensors in the roadway can detect how many axles cross over the sensor for each vehicle. It has correctly calculated our tolls for the 10+ years that I have been towing around Illinois and Indiana. If you log onto the iPass website, you can add the license plate of each vehicle that can use the iPass as well at the trailer. Be sure to do that in case they system fails to read you going through the sensor. They will look up the trailer plate and charge the iPass accordingly. Also, iPass tolls are half the cost of the cash price for tolls. In Illinois, you are able to use the 'open road toll lanes' and do not need to stop at any toll booths.


Your I-Pass will work in any state that is part of the E-ZPass Network, basically from Illinois east to the Atlantic seaboard extending from Maine down to North Carolina. According to both the E-ZPass map http://www.e-zpassiag.com/about-e-zpass/85-map and the I-Pass list of covered states http://www.e-zpassiag.com/about-e-zpass/85-map, Florida is not included in the states where the I-Pass works. You can get a SunPass from Florida if you will be driving on the toll roads there.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

What are these Toll Road things you guys speak of? Not one in Oregon....Yippee!!!


----------

